# Help for a foreign writer



## Borghen (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everybody!
I am an Italian writer who has already published a few stories on this website. I am mostly into female stuffing (with some unavoidable WG as side effect), but I would also like to try with a male character.
The problem is that my English is not good enough to publish. I am looking for some good samaritan to help me with the editing of the couple of stories I am currently working on. Any help would be much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Rykken (Apr 5, 2016)

I'd love to help!! Want to send me a quick note, then we can get started!!!


----------



## agouderia (Apr 5, 2016)

Ciao Borghen,

nessun problema! La squadra dei moderatori è sempre disponibile ad assisterle con tutte domande e insicurezze sopra le posting delle Sue storie qui in Inglese. Felice scrittura!


----------



## Borghen (Apr 5, 2016)

Rykken said:


> I'd love to help!! Want to send me a quick note, then we can get started!!!


Ok, thanks!
But it looks like the mods already provide some help. I am going to ask them, first.


----------



## Borghen (Apr 5, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Ciao Borghen,
> 
> nessun problema! La squadra dei moderatori è sempre disponibile ad assisterle con tutte domande e insicurezze sopra le posting delle Sue storie qui in Inglese. Felice scrittura!


Well, thanks for answering in my language! I appreciate that.
So, how does it work? May I send you the story right away by message or is there a specific mail?


----------



## Borghen (Mar 26, 2017)

Agouderia is not answering anymore. Hoping that she is all right and just insanely busy, is there anybody who can help me with the latest pages of my story? I would really appreciate some editing.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Borghen (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, I finished my story a couple of months ago (the first draft is roughly fifty pages). As I am receiving no answer by the Library, I am renewing my plea: is there any seasoned writer who can help me editing the second half?


----------



## agouderia (Dec 19, 2017)

Hello Borghen - sorry for the delay in response, but as you know all moderators here do this as volunteers. So our regular professional and personal lives sometimes do have priority.

Over the past years, editing your one story has taken up more time than my work in the Library for all other authors put together. I'll see if I have the time to have one last go at it over the holidays now.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 19, 2017)

I can take a look if you still need a hand. Always happy to help.


----------



## Borghen (Dec 20, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Hello Borghen - sorry for the delay in response, but as you know all moderators here do this as volunteers. So our regular professional and personal lives sometimes do have priority.
> 
> Over the past years, editing your one story has taken up more time than my work in the Library for all other authors put together. I'll see if I have the time to have one last go at it over the holidays now.



No need to apologize, really. I was well aware that you all were working on a strict volunteer basis. Of course, I thank you for all you have done for me until now.
But I am more than a little taken aback from your next comment: is my prose really so awful? I recall that in your first mail you told that it was at least average and that a few native speaker even wrote worse. I am striving to improve anyway.


----------



## Borghen (Dec 20, 2017)

Marlow said:


> I can take a look if you still need a hand. Always happy to help.



Marlow, you are one of my favourite authors, no kidding. Your long stories keep me asking for more.
How may I send you my work? It would be a honor to receive your editing.


----------



## Marlow (Dec 20, 2017)

Always been a fan of yours, myself! I'll send you a PM with my email.


----------



## Borghen (Dec 20, 2017)

Marlow said:


> Always been a fan of yours, myself! I'll send you a PM with my email.



Read and answered. I hope I deserve your esteem.


----------

